
If you were a smart home, how would you kill your master? - johnhenry
http://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/35243/you-are-an-advanced-ai-that-controls-a-smart-house-how-do-you-kill-your-master
======
wanderer
In the Demon Seed (1977), the master isn't killed, but the mistress (played by
Julie Christie) is assaulted by their smart home.

